# studying In Turkey



## owais999 (Jul 16, 2013)

I am going to pursue my two year MBA from NEAR East University Cyprus.. can anyone tell me that being a student can i earn there enough to cover only my accommodation and living expenses as i have to live there on my own.. tell me what are the part time work opportunities there for students.. i have already paid my 1 year fee so tuition fee is not an issue! any further information will be appreciated pleas give an honest opinion. and if any one have any idea about the Quality of university they can share that too.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

The job situation in Cyprus is not good these days. You might find odd jobs, but dont rely on this to survive.


----------



## owais999 (Jul 16, 2013)

belgarath said:


> The job situation in Cyprus is not good these days. You might find odd jobs, but dont rely on this to survive.


This is the only opportunity i have got... i have to take the risk.. can u kindly give me an elaborated opinion... i am ready to do odd jobs like working in stores and restaurants.. i have heard dat accomodation is quite cheap in north cyprus... can u roughly tell me how much vill be my monthly expenses(including my accomodation and food) as a student..?? and how much can i earn from part time work??


----------



## DeepakOlla (Sep 22, 2013)

owais999 said:


> I am going to pursue my two year MBA from NEAR East University Cyprus.. can anyone tell me that being a student can i earn there enough to cover only my accommodation and living expenses as i have to live there on my own.. tell me what are the part time work opportunities there for students.. i have already paid my 1 year fee so tuition fee is not an issue! any further information will be appreciated pleas give an honest opinion. and if any one have any idea about the Quality of university they can share that too.


If you want i can pay you $10 on paypal account for doing a very simple job... if you are from turkey.. then sign up on [email protected] with Username:-Tsunami and password:-tsunami and you can use any email address... because it does not send any email confirmation.. then you have to log in and you have to fill the profile.. with 10 answers.. you can answer anything.. and 10 images.. you can put anyone's image... this will hardly take 10 mins... if you are interested message me back..


----------



## DeepakOlla (Sep 22, 2013)

altydevid said:


> Great decision which you have done, you can also join some yacht charter courses which can offer you good career opportunity.


If you want i can pay you $10 on paypal account for doing a very simple job... if you are from turkey.. then sign up on [email protected] with Username:-Turkeyman and password:-turkeyman and you can use any email address... because it does not send any email confirmation.. then you have to log in and you have to fill the profile.. with 10 answers.. you can answer anything.. and 10 images.. you can put anyone's image... this will hardly take 10 mins... if you are interested message me back..


----------

